# Eheim 2217 Broken Tab



## Roombo (Jul 5, 2008)

Hey everyone, I just recived my 2217 and one of the small plasic tabs that hold the top cover over the motor housing came broken off. I don't think it will matter and I dont feel like returning it (BigAls), what do you think? 
Thanks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The plastic tabs holding the hinge of the metal pin? If it is that, then you can use it without it. I have a 2217 that is running without one of the clips. 

welcome to the forum.


----------



## Roombo (Jul 5, 2008)

No. the top cover that hides the motor, there are 5 plastic tabs that you need to push in to remove it. once removed you just see the motor. 
Thanks


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I'd return it but I can see how you wouldn't feel like shipping it back. Perhaps you can call customer service and have them ship you out the missing clip?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yes, it can be operated without the one clip, as long as the others keep the top securely on, as the output is two pieces, the top of which is formed by the top plate. If you're not sure that it will work, run the filter in a bucket for the first little while to make sure that it does not leak.

I'd think it would be a bit of a hassle returning it.


----------



## Roombo (Jul 5, 2008)

The top cover dosn't touch any water, I was more concerned with vibration. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Actually, it does. I just took apart the motor assembly of a spare 2215, and it does in fact come into contact with water. I thought it would not, but apparently it does. The external connector is part of the top assembly, and then runs halfway into the motor cover, and the other half comes up from the motor assembly. They meet in the middle, and are sealed by a small O-ring. The separation of this joint would be my only concern, as it will result in an empty tank if not caught.

Vibration could be another issue also, but quite secondary to an empty tank.

Everything aside, I think you're still good to go.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Eheim might send you out the missing part too, if you contact them.

And beyond an empty tank, worse for me is ripping up carpet and floors because 20 gallons of water leaked out onto it


----------



## Roombo (Jul 5, 2008)

Your right, better safe than sorry. I'm returning it. Thanks again.


----------

